# The excavation has begun....



## Robert




----------



## benny_profane

Whaaaat. Concrete goop?


----------



## Robert

benny_profane said:


> Whaaaat. Concrete goop?



Not quite, but it's pretty tough.     Nothing I haven't dealt with before, just have to take it slow and easy so I don't make a royal mess of things.


----------



## jubal81




----------



## temol

Is it PCB filled bar?

T.


----------



## mywmyw

bogner?


----------



## stevtron

Maybe, because they have these little black boxes in their pedals too ... I'm very curious whats in it ...


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 2335


I removed Goop from a Klon with a fried 7660S Charge Pump with a Dremel & Carbide tip.
You know it's Gooped on the Back as well.
I thought that was a Challenge, Good Luck!!!!

 Here's the Proof :


----------



## Devoureddeth

mywmyw said:


> bogner?


This would be cool they seem like neat pedals.


----------



## Robert

Not a Bogner....


----------



## temol

I think I've seen this somewhere...


----------



## jubal81

OMG, you crazy, beautiful SOB. I was just messing with you.


----------



## Devoureddeth

Van Weelden Royal Overdrive...


----------



## jubal81

So, I'll start the guessing: Looks like it could be a series of gyrators. I thought I heard some pretty sophisticated EQing when I played it. Thought it sounded a bit like a cab sim in there  - very polished sound, like you were listening to yourself play on an album.


----------



## bifurcation

Devoureddeth said:


> Van Weelden Royal Overdrive...



I wish to order one VWRO clone in a 1590B-sized enclosure, plz...

...also a unicorn pony.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Kind of a joke gooping circuit boards.  One guy with the skill and patience can reverse engineer it and post the schematic on the internet for all to see.  Go PedalPCB!


----------



## vigilante398

Wait... so is this really the Royal Overdrive??? Excited to see it!


----------



## Nostradoomus

That’s it I’m going to start JB Welding up my builds


----------



## music6000

vigilante398 said:


> Wait... so is this really the Royal Overdrive??? Excited to see it!






This looks like the Culprit!


----------



## Robert

Nostradoomus said:


> That’s it I’m going to start JB Welding up my builds



Here's a question...    Let's say you do goop your pedal (using whatever method you choose).... 

Once the circuit has been degooped and traced, do you continue to goop it in future builds?


----------



## Nostradoomus

Yes.

Because mystery. Say it’s a new revision even though it’s exactly the same. MYSTERY AND INTRIGUE!


----------



## Robert

On a serious note, goop attracts the kind of attention you are trying to avoid by gooping...


----------



## Devoureddeth

It is the reason the Bogner pedals intrigue me. We should really have a donation and flip fund for tracing.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Robert said:


> Here's a question...    Let's say you do goop your pedal (using whatever method you choose)....
> 
> Once the circuit has been degooped and traced, do you continue to goop it in future builds?



I would say yes because 
A) The paranoia that caused me to goop in the first place continues to linger.
B) If someone breaks a gooped pedal, chances are they'll buy another one rather than having it repaired.
C) Changing the process involves some amount of risk.


----------



## bifurcation

D) I can't admit I was wrong.


----------



## music6000

Here's a Detailed video what the Toggle Switches are there for  @ 2.45 :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vWPTbA8qmY


----------



## mywmyw

Devoureddeth said:


> It is the reason the Bogner pedals intrigue me. We should really have a donation and flip fund for tracing.


i think the lagrange at least has been degooped and traced. from what i remember it is a box of rock and COT 50 on the dirt side, and a SHO  on the boost side. disappointing really. but i have a lagrange and it really does sound good and plays well with many different amps.


----------



## mywmyw

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I would say yes because
> A) The paranoia that caused me to goop in the first place continues to linger.
> B) If someone breaks a gooped pedal, chances are they'll buy another one rather than having it repaired.
> C) Changing the process involves some amount of risk.


the goops purpose in my view is primarily to aid in bamboozling customers, who generally have little interest in the  specifics of pedal design, want a commercial build, and who are susceptible to superstitions and hype. just look at the number of people who have bought into the jan ray without hesitation, even after it came to light that it was just a dumbed down timmy. so yes the goop continues to serve its purpose


----------



## chongmagic

I guess gooping it makes it seem more exotic and original, I suppose they think it adds some sort of magic to the sound.

I guess they don't want most people to realize that a majority of the time the circuit was developed many years ago and they have just "improved" upon the original design. Why would people want to spend the extra money for something that has already been created?

I guess the Internet has created more paranoia in this as well, as the information is so much more readily available.


----------



## falzhobel

Robert said:


> Here's a question...    Let's say you do goop your pedal (using whatever method you choose)....
> 
> Once the circuit has been degooped and traced, do you continue to goop it in future builds?



You change some resistors value, call it V2, and start gooping again


----------



## vigilante398

In all seriousness though, don't use JB Weld to goop your pedals. If you pour conductive material all over your electrical circuit you're going to have a bad time.


----------



## music6000

New Pedal Rumoured, Looks like Quick Set :


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> New Pedal Rumoured, Looks like Quick Set :



This is a joke, right?       Please tell me this is a joke.   

I need a break from goop.....


----------



## Devoureddeth

music6000 said:


> New Pedal Rumoured, Looks like Quick Set :
> 
> View attachment 2368


Wow hasn't the Klon been already traced?


----------



## Nostradoomus

Not THIS version.




MYSTERY




INTRIGUE






POSSIBLE CENTAUR POOP


----------



## Robert

Nostradoomus said:


> Not THIS version.



Is this the one with those diodes?


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Is this the one with those diodes?


I know that when you look for suggested D9E, It's Obsolete alright!. Caterpillar stopped building it in 1961.


----------



## mywmyw

hows this one coming along? any progress or did your jackhammer break down?


----------



## Robert

The goop is gone, the trace is about half finished.    I pushed it aside temporarily to take care of some less time-consuming projects.

We'll be jumping back to this very soon.


----------



## dorrisant

What is it? The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Not quite, but it's pretty tough.     Nothing I haven't dealt with before, just have to take it slow and easy so I don't make a royal mess of things.


a ROYAL mess we don't want !!!


----------



## mywmyw

music6000 said:


> a ROYAL mess we don't want !!!


you'll really be in dutch if you do


----------



## jjjimi84

I gotta say, the idea of using toggles switches to adjust the eq of the pedal to accommodate your amp is a great idea.

I look forward to checking this thing out when its done.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> The goop is gone, the trace is about half finished.    I pushed it aside temporarily to take care of some less time-consuming projects.
> 
> We'll be jumping back to this very soon.


Is it designated to a 1590XX / 4S6500 enclosure.


----------



## Robert

Not sure yet, but it's definitely going to be big.


----------



## Veepedaldude

I put tone sealant on parasite studio boards because I've convened my self it helps with tracking.


----------



## jubal81

Any updates?


----------



## Robert

jubal81 said:


> Any updates?



The trace is done, the layout is going to take some time.   

It'll probably involve a couple prototypes, this thing has almost 350 components.


----------



## daeg

Robert said:


> The trace is done, the layout is going to take some time.
> 
> It'll probably involve a couple prototypes, this thing has almost 350 components.



You should do a video diary series on creating the layout.

Everyone here knows that your layout work is miles ahead of most other PCB sellers and is super aesthetically pleasing. The consistent spacing, control layouts, connection layouts, and visual appeal has made a night/day difference in the quality of my builds. It would be really cool to see your thought process and how it all comes together.


----------



## soothsayer86

daeg said:


> You should do a video diary series on creating the layout.
> 
> Everyone here knows that your layout work is miles ahead of most other PCB sellers and is super aesthetically pleasing. The consistent spacing, control layouts, connection layouts, and visual appeal has made a night/day difference in the quality of my builds. It would be really cool to see your thought process and how it all comes together.



Agreed!


----------



## ~nick~

Would sacrificing future circuit boards by putting it into a solvent work? Might soften it up next time you run into this issue. Of course it might dissolve the labeling of the capacities too but you could always get readings off of them so that wouldn’t matter.
Thoughts? Bad idea? Too messy?


----------



## mywmyw

any developments on this one?


----------



## Bobbyd67

Yeah ! Would love to taste a bit of that royal jelly ^^


----------



## jubal81

Any updates on this monster?


----------



## rectifier

Yeah updates *bump* expects Christmas gifts lol


----------



## Bobbyd67

Could it be .... ??? ^^


----------



## Robert

Nah, not this one.


----------



## Bobbyd67

Robert said:


> Nah, not this one.


XD my second guess is the shallow water


----------



## shedland

Could the Royal overdrive be the Perpetua?


----------



## cooder

Suspense is killin' me....


----------



## FancyEspresso

shedland said:


> Could the Royal overdrive be the Perpetua?


My guess is the perpetua will be the ehx freeze type pedal mentioned in the wish list a while back!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

FancyEspresso said:


> My guess is the perpetua will be the ehx freeze type pedal mentioned in the wish list a while back!


Yeah, I was thinking either that or the thru-zero flanger that Mr. PedalPCB mentioned wanting to develop


----------



## Feral Feline

Still waiting... seemingly in perpetuity. Which is fine.

The Perpetua has no price, yet, and no wait-list to join. 

In a way, I hope it never gets released — at least I'd always have something to look forward to.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

Dude, you need to get one of these:


----------



## shedland

Really looking forward to this pedal, are there any new developments?


----------



## droneshotfpv

So, this is done now, right? 
Anytime now? hahaha But seriously, any closer to wading through the cement?


----------



## Feral Feline

Sometimes when you've got that sinking feeling, like you're wading through concrete...











...you've gotta just press on to make a break-through.


----------



## music6000

With 350+ components, you can't rush these things!


----------



## droneshotfpv

music6000 said:


> With 350+ components, you can't rush these things!



Only Tree Fiddy? Pish Posh! On a more serious note, totally understand the complexity at hand with this one. It's just one of those I would love to add to my existing 10+ projects awaiting assembly. haha


----------



## fig

_"I aint givin dat loch ness monster no tree-fiddy"_


----------



## droneshotfpv

fig said:


> _"I aint givin dat loch ness monster no tree-fiddy"_


Damn you loch ness monsta! One of my absolute favorite episodes! haha


----------



## Uberschall

fig said:


> _"I aint givin dat loch ness monster no tree-fiddy"_


I gave him a dollar.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon

Dumb question, but, I assume Op is site owner and Op is working to "decode" a pedal in order to make a PCB (that we can buy and build).  Part of the process is to de-goop whatever components have to be decoded in order to make the PCB?  I only know the KLON guy dumped a bunch of black crap all over his guts which apparently didn't stop the process.  =)


----------



## Robert

That's correct.   The goop has been removed, the pedal is traced, the next step is to turn the schematic into a PCB layout...

It's a massive project, I had to upgrade to a higher DipTrace license tier just to support the number of components involved.


----------



## Shaggyvs

Robert said:


> That's correct.   The goop has been removed, the pedal is traced, the next step is to turn the schematic into a PCB layout...
> 
> It's a massive project, I had to upgrade to a higher DipTrace license tier just to support the number of components involved.


Well, I'll probably have to buy this once you release it just to support how much you're slaving over this thing. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Nostradoomus

fig said:


> _"I aint givin dat loch ness monster no tree-fiddy"_



Well this is as good a time as any to show off my modded DOD250 enclosure.


----------



## fig

Brilliant!


----------



## droneshotfpv

Shaggyvs said:


> Well, I'll probably have to buy this once you release it just to support how much you're slaving over this thing. Can't wait to see it.


If a preorder was up for it, it would already be purchased for me! hahaha


----------



## shedland

droneshotfpv said:


> If a preorder was up for it, it would already be purchased for me! hahaha


Count me in also!!!


----------



## Shaggyvs

droneshotfpv said:


> If a preorder was up for it, it would already be purchased for me! hahaha


----------



## vigilante398

Robert said:


> That's correct.   The goop has been removed, the pedal is traced, the next step is to turn the schematic into a PCB layout...


I wanna see the schematic!!!!


----------



## scottbob09

I've heard gasoline works....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

vigilante398 said:


> I wanna see the schematic!!!!


me too!


----------



## shedland

At risk of being that guy,

Can I ask if you are having any success with the pcb layout?


----------



## jubal81

Whoof. $1,500


----------



## Feral Feline

Sure, but ... 

Free Shipping from Boulder CO!


----------



## THeHammer82

Any updates on this?


----------

